# online discussions in 2009 about the breaking out of ptsb fixed rates



## Brendan Burgess (4 Aug 2015)

*Discounted tracker , no specified rate when ends*  Dec 2008

* Mortgage -Special Condition- Jan 2009 *


* No penalty for coming out of Fixed Mortgage (TSB) Jan 2009*



* Move from Fixed Rate to Variable. I'm such an idiot  March 2009*

* breaking out a fixed rate mortgage long thread - Dec 2008 to March 2009 *

*Key Post - PTSB Customers coming off discounted trackers - check your contract!*


----------



## emeralds (4 Aug 2015)

This from boards.ie
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055463142


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Aug 2015)

Thanks emerald 

I will look at them in more detail later. 

 *fixed* *rate* *finished*. Options? 

! Now, our fixed rate is finished in July. What rates should i expect this time around. Am I correct that the bank PTSB wont offer me the tracker this time around? There’s lots of advice from the "experts" at the moment to go for fixed mortgages! Any advice

5 years, 3 months in Banking & Insurance & Pensions by elchanco *294* Views

 *Tracker* *Rates* 

Guys looking for some advice, currently have a fixed rate with PTSB that is up in April, presuming that the interest rates stay the way they are, can i fix my rate again and the new lower level or do PTSB have new higher rates? I cant find much info on it on their site only rates for new business

6 years, 8 months in Banking & Insurance & Pensions by helimachoptor *15* Replies *822* Views

 *Tracker* *Rate* 

Can anyone help me decide? So basically my 3 year fixed rate term expires mid November 2009 and PTSB has presented me with the following options LTV @3.65% (Meaning mortgage would be approx 200 less a month) Tracker @4.25% (Meaning mortgage would be approx 100 less a month) And some other

5 years, 9 months in Banking & Insurance & Pensions by steps_3314 *8* Replies *577* Views

 *PTSB* *tracker* 

Is there anyone coming off a PTSB discounted tracker soon. Do you know what your new tracker rate will be?

6 years, 5 months in Accommodation & Property by mcwhirter *323* Views

 *PTSB* *tracker* refund


----------



## AAM_User (4 Aug 2015)

2011 but there was an offer from PTSB to pay lump sums off & they'd give a 10% bonus  http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=72108835

2009 http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=58621670


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Aug 2015)

*end of fixed rate - bank not offering option as per loan agreement (ECB+1.1 %)* Petal November 2009


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Aug 2015)

February 2008

Explanation of the change in strategy. 

Brendan


----------



## Bronte (12 Aug 2015)

Thread on here in 2012 about first Active and Trackers

_ Bronte - I really want to try to keep these threads on topic - I have deleted the stuff which is not related to ptsb - Brendan _

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/thread...rate-with-ptsb-been-offered-a-tracker.151069/


----------

